# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Apistogramma agassizii

## dbcyeo

Here's just a couple of shots of my latest addition to my collection from a LFS (think you guys should already know which).





Never really fond of agassizii, but this was a really good photography subject for me too. Hope you guys like the colors too.

I need to hit 10 posts before I get access to PM.

----------


## yorky

Super colourful... the female is so red!!
Can you bring the subject closer?  :Smile:

----------


## joe

Woah I like. About to get a pair of these too le. Can PM me where u get such nice specimens?

----------


## Simon

Impressive colouration! Must add that he have a very nice pair of agassizii there

----------


## benny

Brilliant colors!! I've always wanted fishes like these.

Looks like we can look forward more of your pictures of dwarf cichlids!

Cheers,

p.s. Joe, it's Biotope Aquarium!!

----------


## joe

> p.s. Joe, it's Biotope Aquarium!!


But it has yet again close for only night time operations. Very fed up with the timings.

----------


## sheng

Nice Apistogramma. Very red indeed  :Smile:

----------


## Fei Miao

Awesome colours, Welcome to AQ dbcyeo  :Smile:

----------


## lwm999

Very nice colours! I wish I have one like this  :Smile:  

I am curious on the fish below the agassizii in the second picture. Looks colourful too.

----------


## dbcyeo

Glad you guys like it too. Just got them yesterday evening. Was lucky to be able to get them to model for me within an hour.

Joe, the fishes are from Biotope. Believe they have two males and one female left. 

lwm999, the colorful that is not in focus is actually the female fish.

----------


## Giant

Awesome colours!!!

----------


## genes

Goodness!  :Shocked:  

Such rich colouration, both the male and female. Good buy bro.

----------


## mickthefish

absolute stunners mate, get them breeding.
mick

----------


## dbcyeo

here's a couple of pictures of the female aga.

keeping my fingers cross that they will mate soon.

----------


## yorky

Nice.. but female's stomach looks gaunt..
pump it up bro!

----------


## benetay

feed more to the female.

yes very nice picture and fish too...how i wish to get such photos too.

----------


## yorky

Benetay, don't be so humble.. I've seen your works!

----------


## benetay

Not being humble just stating the facts! As of now, i only have fries to shoot & nothing else!

----------


## genes

Colour of the female is equally stunning... Good on you mate

----------


## taygu

Superb colour :Well done:   :Razz:  , I have given up on apisto but this colour has rekindle my interest....

----------


## yorky

Dbcyeo,
When this pair spawns, I'll be waiting for your fries..  :Smile:

----------


## genes

> Dbcyeo,
> When this pair spawns, I'll be waiting for your fries..


Hmmm....the female seems ready to breed  :Grin: 

Anyone knows what Ap. Aga is this one?

----------


## ccs

> Hmmm....the female seems ready to breed 
> 
> Anyone knows what Ap. Aga is this one?



super red??

----------


## Fei Miao

> Dbcyeo,
> When this pair spawns, I'll be waiting for your fries..


Let me know when you have fries, l'll be the next in line  :Smile:

----------


## sheng

Yes, i saw those at Biotope, it "Super red" 



> super red??

----------


## Giant

> Hmmm....the female seems ready to breed


Have a question about this...
Say you can see the female is ready to breed, as she turns yellow, etc.
The male seems interested by flaring... but you don't happen to see anything take place.
How?

Also if there are 2 females there any problems, say one is in heat & the other is not. what then?

----------


## Giant

Went there this evening to take a look.
One of the pairs has eggs already!!

Had to control urge to get them, as not sure how they would do in my tank, which already has one pair.

----------


## dbcyeo

haha....should have gotten it then and take the eggs with you.  :Grin:

----------


## Biotopeshop

> haha....should have gotten it then and take the eggs with you.


Yes, please. The eggs are on the side of the small driftwood with java fern. Please take the fern along too.  :Smile:  Now left with this spawning pair only.

Cheers

----------


## Giant

> Yes, please. The eggs are on the side of the small driftwood with java fern. Please take the fern along too.  Now left with this spawning pair only.
> 
> Cheers


Good deal. 
I want, I want, BUT no space. Arhhhh.
Wow, so the other pair beside it has be purchased? that was fast.

----------


## sheng

Well, for great apisto dont wait, if u wait, it wont be yours  :Smile: hehe

Why not get 1ft tank to hold them at your home  :Smile:

----------


## Giant

> Well, for great apisto dont wait, if u wait, it wont be yours hehe
> 
> Why not get 1ft tank to hold them at your home


Hehe... have to get approval for that. 
That's why I am hoping someone gets it then I can go "oh well".

----------


## sheng

haha, same here, i also need approval. Thanks for your female apisto tri.

----------


## dbcyeo

Quick update on this pair. Found some eggs last night. Just hoping that it has been fertilised.

If so, you guys can start a reservation list for the fries.  :Grin:

----------


## yorky

wah seh.. congrats..

----------


## sheng

WOW!!! that is great  :Smile: 
BTW, must wait how long for the fries to be release to the market?
thanks

----------


## dbcyeo

don't really know the growth rate for aga.

for inkas and bits, i believe best is after 6 months or so. but have given the fries away before as well. will see how it goes cos I would also like to monitor this spawn for abit.

----------


## Giant

> don't really know the growth rate for aga.
> 
> for inkas and bits, i believe best is after 6 months or so. but have given the fries away before as well. will see how it goes cos I would also like to monitor this spawn for abit.


I don't mind waiting.  :Grin:  
Gives me time to prepare my tank or get another one. haha

----------


## sheng

Me too, dont mind wait for them  :Smile: 
It worth waiting  :Smile:

----------


## dbcyeo

sigh! guess the wait will be longer.

came back and all the eggs were gone. guess it wasn't fertilised. darn!  :Sad:

----------


## benetay

If they breed once, they'll breed again, why worry!  :Grin:  

Good luck!

----------


## sheng

Dont worry, I dont mind wait any longer  :Smile:  i think same go the rest.

----------


## dbcyeo

yep. just a little disappointed. 

cause i might be able to get hold of some new fishes over the weekend that I really want to focus on for abit.

----------

